# Bunk cushioning



## TheMaestro (May 29, 2013)

Just curious, does anyone put any rubber or stiff foam on top of their bunks before carpeting to provide some cushioning? Ive never seen it done on here, but I know its sometimes done on sailboat trailers.


----------



## TNtroller (May 30, 2013)

Never heard of it being done but that doesn't mean it can't. I replaced the bunks and carpet on my rig last year but the only padding is the rubber like material on the carpet. Any foam or padding you put would get waterlogged and probably rot or create other problems in the future. maybe that's why its not a common practice.


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

EPV foam would probably work. I see it in thin sheets wrapping things as packing.
Stapled down and then carpeted it would probably work.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2013)

Why? I can see for a wooden hulled boat but for a tin?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the only thing you would see from padding a bunk is increased drag and friction when loading/unloading.


----------

